# Semi-vertical dropouts OK for a fixie frame?



## lml1x (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm looking to purchase a used frame that I'd like to use as a fixed gear. It has semi-vertical dropouts. Would this provide enough room for me to move the axle back and tension the chain?

thanks


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

lml1x said:


> I'm looking to purchase a used frame that I'd like to use as a fixed gear. It has semi-vertical dropouts. Would this provide enough room for me to move the axle back and tension the chain?
> 
> thanks


It works fine for me. I have two bikes with semi-vert dropouts and no problems getting chain tension on either.


----------



## lml1x (Jan 2, 2003)

*thanks, nm*

thanks, nm


----------

